# RAW- und JPEG-Bilder



## Dennis Schmidt (9. August 2006)

Guten Tag

Ich habe meine Kamera (Canon EOS 350D) auf die Einstellung "RAW- und JPEG-Bilder" bei der Aufnahmequalität gestellt und habe denn ein paar Fotos gemacht. 
Ich habe danach wie immer die Kamera über den USB-Anschluss der Kamera an meinen Laptop angeschlossen und habe per Ordner darauf zugegriffen (kein Importer etc.). Doch gefunden habe ich nur die JPEG-Bilder, keine RAW-Bilder.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich denke nicht, dass es an der Kamera liegt.. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Dennis


----------



## Joh (19. August 2006)

Versuchs mal mit einem Kartenleser.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (27. August 2006)

Ja, die Idee ist mir wenig später denn auch gekommen und nun funktioniert es super. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank Joh.


Dennis


----------

